# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  As a girl/woman do you find it easier to talk to other girls/women

## Nils Olav

Just curious.

----------


## Yoooder

Is this question about talking to other females regarding Linux, or in general?

If it's the first: I find it easier to talk to people who know what they're talking about

If it's the second: I find it easier to talk to people who know what they're talking about

Then again I'm a guy, so disregard this reply.

----------


## Pikestaff

I find it easier to talk to people who have personalities/interests like mine, regardless of gender or other factors.  This goes for talking about anything, including Linux/computer stuff.  But to be truthful, I think I probably end up finding it easier to talk to guys in general,  simply because I seem to meet more guys than girls that have my personality/interests.

I enjoy talking to all Linux/Ubuntu users about Linux/Ubuntu... because I like learning from those with more experience than me, and helping those who are maybe just starting out.  Regardless of gender.  :Smile:

----------


## macogw

Not at all.  I get along much better with guys, probably cuz of the "correlation" between being a geek and being a guy.  Geeky chicks are fun too, but given that most geeks == boys, most of my friends == boys.  So, yeah, same as Pikestaff.  It's easier to find guys into the same stuff I am.

----------


## bapoumba

> Just curious.


Depends on the subject, depends on the other person(s) personality(ies).
I'm not sure I can have a clear cut answer to that question.

----------


## Sunflower1970

Yeah, same here. Depends on the subject, and personality of the person I'm talking to.

When I was younger I found I related to guys better, but the older I get, the more it doesn't seem to matter on the gender of the person I relate to.

----------


## EdThaSlayer

Talking to guys is easier. Girls have very different interests but if I found a geeky girl(which is EXTREMELY rare) I would be able to talk to her as easily as I would talk to a guy.
Yep, I'm a guy.  :Smile:

----------


## djheadley

I've always related to guys better.  They just seemed to be able to do all the fun things.  BTW I'm 51.

----------


## meital

for me it's easier to talk with girls, but somehow most of my friends that i met recently are boys. i guess it's because most of them i met through linux forums. basically it's easier for me to talk with my old friends which are girls more than to talk with boys, but it's easier for me to talk with boys more than with a girl that i just met. wow it's complicated...

----------


## mkurdziolek

I think it depends on what I want to talk about. When it comes to computing/linux/ubuntu I find the women I know are much more willing to talk things over with me and help me learn. Whereas the men I talk to just send me an link to some website.

----------


## ammunition

I never had the possibility to talk to other girls/womans about gnu/linux, but i can imagine the relief in i conversation fully free from sexism. The sexism is there, not necessarily on forums and such, but in more "relaxed" conversation like irc or im. I love intiatives like Ubuntu Women.  :Smile:

----------


## gldvxx

it varies from context to context.  for simplicity sake i'll just say i'm an "artist" and as such my perspective is fairly underrepresented in most circles.  if i'm working on-site corporate i find it VERY difficult to talk to most people.  mostly they talk about house payments or buying condos or cars or shopping or stupid boy drama or things i don't really care about.  if i want to talk about things i care about it's over most peoples heads (americans are like ostriches burying their heads in consumerism hiding from the REALITY that the quality of our freedoms and environment is slowly slipping away..).  most of my friends are artsy, not really geeks, but super fun to party with, socially/evironemtnally conscious and i can talk about all the things i can't talk about at work.  as far as linux/computer programming related talk, i mostly do that online because since i left college i don't really have anyone (other than my boyfrend) who i can discuss that stuff with..

----------


## phossal

> Is this question about talking to other females regarding Linux, or in general? If it's the first: I find it easier to talk to people who know what they're talking about, If it's the second: I find it easier to talk to people who know what they're talking about. Then again I'm a guy, so disregard this reply.


LMAO  :Very Happy:

----------


## argotnaut

No.

----------


## Mrs Twaddle

It's an interesting question.
In real life I have more male friends, I guess it is the same on the web.. 
Maybe I'm a little geekie, or am just not into the usual girlie stuff (there's a stereotype for you.)

----------


## viergeame

I've always found it easier to talk to guys.  For as long as I can remember the majority of my friends have been male.  I'm sure that some of it is because I am into a lot of things that are traditionally thought of as mens activities (cars, computers, all types of gaming..).  I've also found that most girls I know don't usually have mentally stimulating conversation, I love shoe shopping and hot guys just as much as the next girl, but come on why can't they have an intelligent conversation sometimes.  I don't know any other girls that are into computers.  The few female friends I have often need help downloading and installing simple things, they say I'm great tech support though.

----------


## jayflower

In most cases, it is hard to talk about OS or Linux with other women, also talk about life or something like that to other women is different too, just because I think my mind is curious, specially with computers and other stuff, and this is mostly common in men. Sorry for my english, Im not english spoken =)

----------


## tagginannie

How can I put this with out getting flamed by the guys? LOL 

The sloth that I married is good to talk to about some things like the kids and household stuff when he wants to listen. But I find it easier to talk to woman about almost everything else. 


Sorry honey I love you

----------


## tagginannie

> In most cases, it is hard to talk about OS or Linux with other women, also talk about life or something like that to other women is different too, just because I think my mind is curious, specially with computers and other stuff, and this is mostly common in men. Sorry for my english, Im not english spoken =)


I hope your not saying that we are dumb  :Shame on you:

----------


## mar225

Girls are much easier. Most guys are not near as smart as they think they are. (that includes the older ones...) Listening to BS gets old fast.  :Smile:   But then I'm only 15 :Smile:

----------


## maniacmusician

> Girls are much easier. Most guys are not near as smart as they think they are. (that includes the older ones...) Listening to BS gets old fast.   But then I'm only 15


haha that post made my day. That's a heavy opinion for a 15 year old  :Smile:  But I understand what you mean. I find that most teenagers, regardless of gender, seem to have an unhealthy liking for BS. Hey, I've been there  :Smile:

----------


## tagginannie

> Girls are much easier. Most guys are not near as smart as they think they are. (that includes the older ones...) Listening to BS gets old fast.   But then I'm only 15


You also proved that we mature a lot faster than they do :Smile:

----------


## daynah

I find it easier to talk to guys, pretty much as a rule.

This becomes difficult when I have an issue with my boyfriend and I really want to "girl talk" because doing such with the majority of my guy friends seems to make them want to move in.

Any of you girlies wanna talk, im/email me.  :Smile:

----------


## belikralj

Frist of I'm a guy.

Whether I talk to women or men on the net makes no difference to me so long as the other person know what they are talking about, but in person is different, I find it less distracting explaining something to a guy than to a girl, that doesn't mean that I wouldn't halp properly, just means that I might ask to take her out later, cause let's face it... I'm a guy

----------


## belikralj

As for asking for help I would pretend to be dumber if a girl was explaining to me and would ask for more detail (kidding), but I have no problem with either sex in the respect of getting/giving help from/to a girl or guy.

----------


## Lord Illidan

As a guy, I find it harder in RL to talk to a woman about Linux...as there aren't any who are interested  :Sad: 

But I do know a few girls who like computers, and they talk more to guys than to girls..that's true. IMHO, sterotypes have dominated our consciousness for so long that girls who like computers are regarded as somewhat wierd or _tomboyish_.

That said, I have no problems asking women about computers in general..

----------


## Staplerchild

> Not at all.  I get along much better with guys, probably cuz of the "correlation" between being a geek and being a guy.  Geeky chicks are fun too, but given that most geeks == boys, most of my friends == boys.  So, yeah, same as Pikestaff.  It's easier to find guys into the same stuff I am.


I find this too. The majority of girls I know aren't very into computer stuff, and while I consider myself rather nubbish at a lot of things technology related, they're much, much worse. More often it's the guys that I have interests with common with, not only when it comes to technology or gaming, but even with a lot of the music I listen to.

I suppose this might change as I get older, though it really doesn't help that I'm in a degree where the male to female ratio is 14:1.  :Smile:

----------


## Joule

I'm a geek girl.  Most of my friends are geeks.  Most geeks are guys.  Ergo, most of my friends are guys.

As a general rule, I find most women to be far too annoying for me to want to be around them.

Wait.  As a general rule, I find most people to be far too annoying for me to want to be around them.

----------


## Staplerchild

I'm pretty sure the only other female I know in person that I get along with is my 15-year-old sister. Mostly because she's very boyish.

Also, I suspect that, over time, I might have grown to be slightly sexist towards my own gender. I don't try to be... it just sort of happens. >_>
Judging by these posts... I have a feeling some of you guys (and by guys I mean girls  :Capital Razz: ) might be too.... 

At the end of the day, though, there are dumb people of both genders. I'm probably comparatively dumb to the lot of you. Enough said.

----------


## queen_yoshi

Doesnt really bother what gender someone is when I am talking to them especially if there is a common interest.

However I cant have a conversation with the average hairdresser who wouldnt have a clue about computers except MSN or MySpace  :Shame on you:  lol and when the question about what I do for a living  comes up (I am an aircraft mechanic) well they either assume I must be gay (given my dress code isnt exactly girly lol) or they just dont say anything. So I discuss my kids lol

I have no interest in 'girly' things like make-up, latest fashion, pop-stars, movie stars, or other flakey traditional 'girly' interests (please note I am generallising a LOT here lol) so unless I meet another girl who is into aviation and computers, anime, skydivng and gaming as much as I am then I tend to avoid girls like that. I have only ever worked with guys and find that they are so much easier to get along with, you can have more fun with guys as they dont get offended as easily and 99 percent of all males I have worked with only ever judge me on ability not gender.  :Very Happy: 

I know a lot of cool chicks who are skydivers though, and have several good friends who are female, but for idle chit chat or discussing all things geeky you cant beat the guys who are into the same thing, probably because there are more of them 

 :LOL:

----------


## daynah

Most of my boyfriend's friends (everyone catch that connection?) are gamers.

I have a confession to make. Admitting it is the first step. I am not a gamer.

I used to play RPGs, and now, like any other girl, you'll just see me waving my arms around a Wii and playing Katamari, and that's about it. Granted, I'm really good when I do play a game, but I'm not a gamer.

So my boyfriend and his friends go "blah blah blah game game bam bam yeah that gun was cool." and then they all look at me the girl who carries her computer, like 100 blueteeth with her, a pda in front of her face, expecting an opinion.

That's about the only time I slink away like the penisless human I am. It's quite unfortunate, because then I sit with the girls that I have never spoken with, so we don't really talk, just stare akwardly. 

Sigh. I need to play some video games.

Or they need to get some linux.

----------


## Banished

hehe...daynah...you're cute.

This is a tricky question for me, the person I'm most comfortable talking to is a man (my husband), with him I can talk about anything, he's so intelligent and really funny, I can listen to him forever.

But I also  like talking to girls (especially strong, intelligent ones), I don't have too many female friends, but the few I do have are very warm, caring, and extremely creative and talented... I have a lot of male friends though, because I'm a gamer, but outside games I'm a lot more comfortable with girls. Maybe it's because I know (most) women aren't going to try to flirt with me  :Smile:

----------


## DoctorMO

Interesting question; MALE response (warning might be irrelevant)

I find it easier to talk about technical things with people who don't sigh and get all figity when I go all geeky; even better if they can respond with some interesting question. I normally don't notice what sex someone is in geek mode.

The other thing is that I find it easier to talk to women about all sort of things, this is mostly to do with the family I grew up in (3 sisters, 1 mother, 3 aunts, 1 nan, 4 female cousins. 1 male (me)) and obviously the embarrassed silences you get from other men when your being honest and emotional can be annoying as if being cagey and repressive ever helped anyone.

I think being more thoughtful of others in general improves relationships with both men and women it also allows us to discover deficiencies in our own behaviour and correct it. Obviously being frank can get you into trouble when you accidentally trip over a daft double entaundrer with a good female friend; but then a good laugh normally clears the air.

----------


## skrimpy

I generally find it easier to talk to guys.  It's much easier to talk to them about geeky things or gaming things because guys tend to be more interested in that kind of stuff.  

All my programming and Linux talk is pretty much with guys (except the gals here on the forums) and mostly with a particularly good guy friend.  Now I have had a lot of web content development conversations with gals - but it's mostly the content side and not the programming side.

That said I find it a lot easier to talk to gals about mama things, because they are mamas - but it's mostly only mothers who think like I do and share my parenting views, because a lot of mothers disagree with me.

----------


## daynah

Can a poll get added to this?

----------


## bapoumba

> Can a poll get added to this?


The OP or mods can add polls.
Which questions would you like to see?

----------


## Death_Sargent

AS a boy/man i find it easier to talk with girls/women as well.

However that is only on the internet. in real life i find it easier to conversate with other men.

----------


## daynah

Umm, maybe...

"Do you find it easier to talk to women?
I'm a man, and I find it easier to talk to women.
I'm a man and I find it easier to talk to men.
I'm a man and it depends on the conversation.
I'm a woman and I find it easier to talk to women.
I'm a woman and I find it easier to talk to men.
I'm a woman and it depends on the conversation.
Other"

I would put an other incase there's a eunic or transvestite or general third gendered community. Or something I didn't think of, I'm not that smart.  :Smile:  I also changed the poll to give space for all the men who are answering. Thanks, bapoumba! I'm just a visual kinda girl.  :Smile:

----------


## bapoumba

Hello daynah, sorry it took so long to set up the poll... I sort of, hum, forgot :/

----------


## daynah

It's easy to forget with us tucked away like this! I doubt many people will remember to come and answer it. O_o

----------


## Pollywoggy

> I've always related to guys better.  They just seemed to be able to do all the fun things.  BTW I'm 51.


I am 52 and it's nice to see people around my age here, whether male or female.

----------


## raffytaffy

I don't talk to people.

----------


## muximus

i have a question for the guy/gal who made the poll. Wat do you mean by others??!!...
the list of options is exhaustive even if we look at it logically (math logic)

----------


## bapoumba

> Umm, maybe...
> 
> "<snipped the different categories>
> Other"
> 
> I would put an other incase there's a eunic or transvestite or general third gendered community. Or something I didn't think of, I'm not that smart.  I also changed the poll to give space for all the men who are answering. Thanks, bapoumba! I'm just a visual kinda girl.





> i have a question for the guy/gal who made the poll. Wat do you mean by others??!!...
> the list of options is exhaustive even if we look at it logically (math logic)


On previous page  :Wink:

----------


## newlinux

I'm a guy, and in general I much rather enjoy talking to women. I don't really know why. I've always had more close female friends than male friends, and I make quicker friends with women everywhere. I wish I knew why...

----------


## starwings

Hi,
   I'm a female. For me ease of talking to someone depends a lot on the other person/s ' personality. It also depends on the conversation. I do tend to have more in common with males than females in general but thats not always the case-I just tend to meet very few other female geeks.  
gentle day,
Lisa B :KDE Star:

----------

